# Why dont the spider shop anwser emails?



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

Why dont the spider shop anwser emails? when i just spent £50 with them.. been emailing them since friday... :devil:


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

He is a busy man! I think.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

It is a masive online business. TBH there are probably 100's of emails to get through daily and that is in between cleaning/feeding/shipping/ordering/looking at books etc


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

It's run by actual spiders, you know.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Unfamiliar said:


> It's run by actual spiders, you know.


In that case they are slacking surely lots of legs would make light work of it all:lol2:


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

:gasp: hes quick enought to take my money tho aint he.. and send nothing.. hope he uses this forum so i can get a reply to where my ts are and howcome they aint been sent out or processed yet ... thank god i paid with paypal and have there buyers protection.. and i can understand hes busy but sent 10 emails over 5 days.. i mean come on.. at least one reply


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

There's only 2 guys running the whole thing, and one of them has just had a week's holiday 

You're probably better phoning. They're always really busy unpacking new stock and posting out orders. I have had e-mails from Lee before now, usually about 2AM :lol2:


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

great way of convinsing a first time buyer to use them again... i think not :censor: :lol2:

i would phone but i have the slight problem that im 98% deaf and well cant get the message across :lol2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Have you tried calling him ? I've never had a problem with the spider shop and have only good things to say about them .


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

tiesto said:


> i would phone but i have the slight problem that im 98% deaf and well cant get the message across :lol2:





Mutley.100 said:


> Have you tried calling him ? I've never had a problem with the spider shop and have only good things to say about them .


:whistling2:


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

i have to lip read to talk mate im deaf.. couldnt u tell when i met you :whistling2: 

haha


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

tiesto said:


> :gasp: hes quick enought to take my money tho aint he.. and send nothing.. hope he uses this forum so i can get a reply to where my ts are and howcome they aint been sent out or processed yet ... thank god i paid with paypal and have there buyers protection.. and i can understand hes busy but sent 10 emails over 5 days.. i mean come on.. at least one reply


He does use the forum from time to time, and I know it's frustrating when you feel you're being ignored. But Lee has been running the whole place single handed for the last 10 days, because the other guy who works there has had annual leave, and I would imagine he's been busy enough just looking after the stock. They have literally thousands of spiders there. 

If you're really concerned, phone him up (or ask somebody else to - sorry I missed the bit about you being deaf!). But he will usually contact you when he's about to post asking if a particular day is OK for you to receive.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

same ive been trying to get hold of them with no luck email and phone. so given up for the minute!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

tiesto said:


> :gasp: hes quick enought to take my money tho aint he.. and send nothing.. hope he uses this forum so i can get a reply to where my ts are and howcome they aint been sent out or processed yet ... thank god i paid with paypal and have there buyers protection.. and i can understand hes busy but sent 10 emails over 5 days.. i mean come on.. at least one reply


I can understand you are annoyed but in general if something is urgent then the customer would phone. I know you have said this is not an option for you but they do not know this. If one of the guys has just been on holiday for a week it means that there has been one man running it and i don't think i would have time to do all the stuff they do plus get to pc.
They are prob backed up with orders but The shop is a reputable one. When your emails are replied to you will get an explination and apology. They are only human


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I ordered a Grammastola Rosea and it took about a week or more to arrive, i gave a quick call to the lady from the Spider Shop and she explained that they are so busy and she asked the guy packing them when mine was to go out and thats was that.

I wasnt put off especially as they had just gotten back from the BTS that day :S


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

this may be tru but it would be professional to tell you there busy and to expect some time next year when i brought the stock... cuz i realy would not of botherd plenty of breeders out there with good prices.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

tiesto said:


> :gasp: hes quick enought to take my money tho aint he.. and send nothing.. hope he uses this forum so i can get a reply to where my ts are and howcome they aint been sent out or processed yet ... thank god i paid with paypal and have there buyers protection.. and i can understand hes busy but sent 10 emails over 5 days.. i mean come on.. at least one reply


From my experiences he's very reliable, just very busy.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

TEENY said:


> They are only human


Don't get me wrong, I do understand that he is by himself. I didn't know the size of the business, but that is just it, a business. 

Our customer are certainly not as forgiving as you are. Most of them don't give a toss how many employees we currently have. You ignore them, they leave - end of. If he is too busy taking care of the business in a reasonable amout of time then he needs to get some help. If his business is THAT big then he surely can afford help .. even if its "just" for feeding etc.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

tiesto said:


> i have to lip read to talk mate im deaf.. couldnt u tell when i met you :whistling2:
> 
> haha


Just shows how observant I am , next time try wearing a T-shirt . :lol2:


----------



## FreakOonique (Oct 1, 2008)

Im sorry but people need to stop throwing their toys out the pram, take a step back and chill out.

The guy is running the shop by himself, give him a break. I can understand that you are annoyed, but given the circumstances maybe you should cut him some slack

Ive dealt with them before, emails took 4 days to come through, and I accepted that they were busy. When dealing with them over the phone they were nothing but helpful, and gave great advice

They are the kind of people who pay attention to detail and care about their customers, so yeah they do take a little time. Id much rather get a fab personal service, but hey thats just me. I dont think slagging them off online is a nice thing to do


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Tamz said:


> Im sorry but people need to stop throwing their toys out the pram, take a step back and chill out.
> 
> The guy is running the shop by himself, give him a break. I can understand that you are annoyed, but given the circumstances maybe you should cut him some slack
> 
> ...


I think he just cannot wait to get his new spidies  

Damn I know how it is to look forward to a new one


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

It is frustrating when you're waiting for stuff I know. They couldn't post anything out for weeks during that cold snap in Feb.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

garlicpickle said:


> It is frustrating when you're waiting for stuff I know. They couldn't post anything out for weeks during that cold snap in Feb.


 
i remember that had 4 to wait for, still had a email to say so...


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with whats been said tbh, couldn't reccommend Lee more..

But Gareth and Lee are the only workers there atm I belive and Gar is on holiday so give the guy a break....

As said already, I dont belive slagging him off on here is going to help you at all and its not a nice thing to do..


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

i have not slaged him off .. in any way or form just saying its unprofessional .. and missleading when the postage section says "Guarantee next day befor 1pm" i just wanna no whats going on.. i liek to no where my money is going and doing ! ..


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Well my friend bought some equiptment on tuesday last week, he's not recieved and his rang up today and Lee said they are 2 workers short.

So things will probably be a little hectic.


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

waaa i want my tsss...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

you'll enjoy them all the more when they arrive


----------



## dragonguy (Apr 14, 2009)

I have never had a prob with the spider shop, he always e-mails me back with 1-3 days, and i have my orders within 5-9 lol


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

you see, the problem is you only spent £50 with him. I placed a £130 order of various spiders and I got email replys in days and got the order in under a week;-)

joking apart, relax. Its not like dealing with amazon or similar. like everyone said, small team, with half the team off on holiday. lee is a good breeder/seller and you could go else where but I couldnt recommend him more myself.


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

I have been away at a music festival all weekend and didnt get back till late last night. I am working through all the e-mails now. 

90% of all orders will go out tomorrow so bear with us.

If need you need an urgent response always best to call.

Lee


----------



## eerievonlee (May 29, 2009)

ahhh lee beat me to it... was just about to back him up there too !!!

spidershop = 100% reliable... slow on occasion but he always comes through with the goods !!!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

The thing with a business like this is everything is done in routine, all it takes is the slightest mishap, staff sickness, long phone call, unexpected problem feeding, escapee while feeding, and the whole thing gets delayed. Sure you can hire more staff but even at min wage would the customer be happy with hiked prices to pay for them?. Dont get me wrong and i am sure its not the case here, but so many people think they get the same service from an online shop as they do in a high street shop where you walk in pay your money and walk out with the goods, emails get delayed,lost,end up in spam etc, postal services go wrong sometimes, spiders go into shed the day they were due to be sent, a whole mountain of things can delay a reply and i am sure Lee never ignores anyone, just might have to complete other tasks first at that peticular time. 

Somedays i spend 3-4 hours on emails, then have 60 or so packages to pick pack and send then order new stock then feed and water then attend new offspring then take the wife shopping pick the kids up and walk the dogs..

Lees a good bloke, very busy and always there for his customers, but like all of us gets too busy sometimes and has delays.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

There you have it peeps, two professional outfits giving there side of the story what more can you ask for nice one guys. Never understand why people dont pick the phone up and ring to chase orders and just put out shite threads like this if i was them id stick you at the back of the cue.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Concerning the above poster, tarantulabarn, ive emailed them directly, emailed them thru thier website, pm'd them on here and on bugnation and still didnt get any responce, this was over a 2 week period.

Needless to say i went on to purchase the centipede/trapdoor and scorpion from another source.

Its incredible frustrating!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Ive never had any problems with Steve(Tarantulabarn) but then i always ring him, always answers my querys.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jack_rep said:


> Concerning the above poster, tarantulabarn, ive emailed them directly, emailed them thru thier website, pm'd them on here and on bugnation and still didnt get any responce, this was over a 2 week period.
> 
> Needless to say i went on to purchase the centipede/trapdoor and scorpion from another source.
> 
> Its incredible frustrating!


Sorry you didnt recieve a reply. looking back the last pm was on april 24th when i was away slug hunting, though i can post via the blackberry i dont go into mail boxes. These are opened by my wife and she does her best to reply as soon as possible, your query might not have been one she could answer, however though the log could have maybe been noted better we are only human and cock up occasionally. However i am now back for a few weeks so can answer any query you have, or you can call me on my number in my signature


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> Sorry you didnt recieve a reply. looking back the last pm was on april 24th when i was away slug hunting, though i can post via the blackberry i dont go into mail boxes. These are opened by my wife and she does her best to reply as soon as possible, your query might not have been one she could answer, however though the log could have maybe been noted better we are only human and cock up occasionally. However i am now back for a few weeks so can answer any query you have, or you can call me on my number in my signature


No worries, i appreciate the reply. Was just venting. Not a personal knock at you. Thanks anyway.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

jack_rep said:


> No worries, i appreciate the reply. Was just venting. Not a personal knock at you. Thanks anyway.


No problem


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> Sorry you didnt recieve a reply. looking back the last pm was on april 24th when i was away slug hunting, though i can post via the blackberry i dont go into mail boxes. These are opened by my wife and she does her best to reply as soon as possible, your query might not have been one she could answer, however though the log could have maybe been noted better we are only human and cock up occasionally. However i am now back for a few weeks so can answer any query you have, or you can call me on my number in my signature


Dude, have you got my PM's I've sent you on here? I have paid for the emps! Cheers.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Voltage said:


> There you have it peeps, two professional outfits giving there side of the story what more can you ask for nice one guys. Never understand why people dont pick the phone up and ring to chase orders and just put out shite threads like this if i was them id stick you at the back of the cue.


ahhh......he is deaf....how about that for a reason


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> ahhh......he is deaf....how about that for a reason



Umm couldnt he just get someone else to do it for him, and i wasnt just referring to the poster


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

He started the thread though
paul


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> Sorry you didnt recieve a reply. looking back the last pm was on april 24th when i was away slug hunting, though i can post via the blackberry i dont go into mail boxes. These are opened by my wife and she does her best to reply as soon as possible, your query might not have been one she could answer, however though the log could have maybe been noted better we are only human and cock up occasionally. However i am now back for a few weeks so can answer any query you have, or you can call me on my number in my signature





Ozgi said:


> Dude, have you got my PM's I've sent you on here? I have paid for the emps! Cheers.


?????


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Lee and Gar has a life away from the spiders too peeps, you kinda have to bear with them


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Was / is there a note on the website that order will be delayed due to short staff etc. ? 

It is all about informing your customer. It is that simple ..

It really isn't any of my business since I never ordered there and therefore don't want to bad-mouth anyone / any company.

HOWEVER : 










So technically, if you order today, you should expect the order to arrive the next day before 1pm .. this is what it says there .. 

Also your Terms and Conditions state



> Livestock is sent between Monday and Thursday to Guarantee next day delivery. Please make sure someone is there to receive the order.


All I am saying is, a customer shouldn't have to care about your staff etc. ... You run a business. That in this case most of your customer are forum member who don't mind waiting because of your quality is a different story. 

I just hope I don't stay at home once for no reason 

I just speak out of experience as I am also working in small ish business as well and we had to deal with SLAs and whatnot already ..



Becky said:


> Lee and Gar has a life away from the spiders too peeps, you kinda have to bear with them


LOL - lets see what our customer say if I tell them that the next time 

"Sorry Sir, you have to wait for your server a bit longer, I have a life too you know" 

Again, you run a business ... you cannot use personal life as excuse not to perform ...


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> Was / is there a note on the website that order will be delayed due to short staff etc. ?
> 
> It is all about informing your customer. It is that simple ..
> 
> ...


Having been a frequent customer I feel I have to reply . The shipping options is just that a shipping option not a posting schedule . For every order placed I've received a at least 3 E-mails . One to confirm order , one to confirm payment and one to notify me of postage . If you need delivery on a specific day I'm sure they'd oblige as long as you give them plenty of time to organise delivery for required sate . 

The only time I've been let down by the Spidershop was when they sold out of A.Genic slings but they kindly substituted a C.Marshalli which cost £1 more (Shhhh don't tell them) . A lot of peeps also got a cream egg just prior to easter , NOW that's customer service :lol2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

If that's the case....shouldnt it say 1-2 day delivery or may be longer.....depending if have something more important to do:gasp:
Paul


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

spit051261 said:


> If that's the case....shouldnt it say 1-2 day delivery or may be longer.....depending if have something more important to do:gasp:
> Paul


Where on their site does it say that an order will be delivered within 1-2 days of the order being placed ?


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Having been a frequent customer I feel I have to reply . The shipping options is just that a shipping option not a posting schedule . For every order placed I've received a at least 3 E-mails . One to confirm order , one to confirm payment and one to notify me of postage . If you need delivery on a specific day I'm sure they'd oblige as long as you give them plenty of time to organise delivery for required sate .
> 
> The only time I've been let down by the Spidershop was when they sold out of A.Genic slings but they kindly substituted a C.Marshalli which cost £1 more (Shhhh don't tell them) . A lot of peeps also got a cream egg just prior to easter , NOW that's customer service :lol2:


Not sure what to say to be honest. As a first time customer I read what the website says and don't think what the website says. Anyway .... I better shush now :whistling2:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

everyone is closing ranks here.....time to scoot:whistling2:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

i`m sure i read somewhere that they post monday and thursday .

I too have had nothing but great service from SS best not to bother with e-mails just wait for your spids to arrive.

After all they are not an individuals personal spider supplier.


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

finally got a reply last night after kiking up a fuss on paypal.. WILL BE HEAR TOMORROW i was told  

only took a week for next day delivery  :2thumb::2thumb:

ow and he explaind on that email why they were late coming 

could of sent it when i placed the order lol... oww well

will still use em again  and ill do a review tomorrow  when they come


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

good result :2thumb:


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

strange... I emailed them the other day and got a reply 10 minutes later :bash:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

they probably didnt have anything better to do :lol2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

geezz dude lee is buisy he does have a social life prehaps hes on holiday, stop being a jerk, and hes not quick to take your money paypal is


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

^Um dude... this was resolved like 4 weeks ago, did you not read past the first page?


----------

